
Raiders of the Lost Web (2015) - indigodaddy
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/10/raiders-of-the-lost-web/409210/
======
oska
HN discussion from first submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10387071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10387071)

